# Disable Auto Unlock upon Shifting into Park



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Happy Thanksgiving belated!

Just took delivery of a 2019 VW Tiguan SEL 4Motion.

Very nice, but some assistance needed please:

1.	How do I program the car so its doors don’t unlock upon ending a drive and putting it in park? There was a way to change settings for this on my prior 2017 Passat and 2016 Jetta. Can't figure it out on the new Tiguan though. It's a definite safety (kids in back) / security (criminal) issue, and not right of VW to default the settings in the way they have. :|

2.	Surprised the car doesn’t have dimming side view mirrors. Does any trim line have same? Do European models have same? Can they be retrofitted? Safety issue with many bright headlamps on road these days. Could've sworn my Passat SEL Premium had dimming side view mirrors. Am I wrong?

3.	Are there any VWGOA approved tuners that can improve upon the car’s power? I recall DININ partnered with BMWNA to offer upgrades that wouldn’t void factory warranty. Wondering if any similar companies for VW. Power is rather inadequate, which I knew, but no nicer vehicle for the price.

Thank you very much and happy holiday season to all!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

It may be available, but only programmatically as per this thread:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...nlock-when-car-in-park&highlight=unlock+doors
Don't believe it is available on any Tiguan trim.
Long thread here on APR, but I'm not aware of any officially certified vendors:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9336947-APR-Tiguan-Development-has-Begun!


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

phlegm said:


> It may be available, but only programmatically as per this thread:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...nlock-when-car-in-park&highlight=unlock+doors
> Don't believe it is available on any Tiguan trim.
> Long thread here on APR, but I'm not aware of any officially certified vendors:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9336947-APR-Tiguan-Development-has-Begun!


THANKS SO VERY MUCH FOR YOUR MOST PROMPT REPLY, phlegm; I appreciate it!

w/r/t #1: OMG that's AWFUL if we can't access the feature to disable it easily ourselves!

Am I mistaken: Wasn't it possible to deactivate in a 16/17 Jetta/Passat?

What do you suggest I do? Any clue if a dealer can program / code the car so it doesn't automatically unlock when shifted into Park?

Crazy we need to spend at least $30 + shipping on some aftermarket device to get this done. Any other vendors? 

Will review the APR thread now. 

Argh.

My best.


----------

